# Looking to get a chainsaw mill for my husqvarna 18" chain saw



## jmccallie

I was just watching a show a couple nights ago where I saw the chainsaw mill being used. I do rustic furniture and have been buying my cut wood from a local saw mill. Once I saw the chainsaw mill I knew I needed to give it a try. I have a husqvarna 18" and deal with cedar and pine mostly. What would you guys recommend for ease of use and keeping things square? Also is there one that has more adjustment for cutting 1/4 logs for drawer faces? I would like to order one in the next week before my next big rustic order I have! Thanks


----------



## MidGAOutdoor

i was gonna buy a band mill but changed my mind. i had a husq 445 and a mill and the saw wasnt really big enuf. so i went to lowes and got a husq 460 rancher $500 and that saw is a boss with my mill on pine. the saw has a 24 inch bar but i use Granbergs alaskan small log mill. it works really well. i do rustic furniture from reclaimed wood and logs and such.


----------



## TMH

I was looking at getting that saw in march to use for a chainsaw mill. Basically just cutting two inch slabs. Does it bog down at all or seem hard on the saw, I heard you really need over 70cc or its real hard on the saw?


----------



## MidGAOutdoor

na its not too bad. i am editing some videos of it working and ill post when im done with them


----------



## TMH

I'd appreciate it I was worried from stories I'd heard that it'd bog down real bad and be hard on the saw because its not a " big cc" saw


----------



## MidGAOutdoor

here u go http://youtu.be/zZyY0dUdvGE


----------



## Dominick

Nice video. 
Nice stack of slabs you have. Hope you keep them covered. You still scare me on how you handle your saw man. Be safe midGA


----------



## beelzerob

Do you use a special chain for the milling?


----------



## Tommie Hockett

Grandberg mini mill and a ripping chain doesn't hurt but you can use a regular chain and an electric chainsaw sharpener is a must


----------



## beelzerob

I've got an electric chain sharpener, and plenty of regular chains. I've heard "get a ripping chain", "using a regular chain is fine", and "convert one of your regular chains to a ripping chain". They're probably all true. The lazy part of me just wants to use a regular chain so I'll stop having excuses to start milling. I've got a Husqvarna 450 Rancher with a 20" bar (and THAT part, at least, won't be changing just to mill).


----------



## kpantherpro

normally I just use a full chisel skip chain sharpen to between 10-15 degrees if i'm using a bigger saw or 12-18 for smaller saw, they come at about 30 degree. shallower angle for soft woods and steeper for hard, don't forget to hit the rakers a little with every few sharpenings, especailly if you start getting fine powder even after you sharpened the chain.


----------



## Marcol

I was wondering how the first cuts were made into the log and found this good description with photos, in case anyone is interested... http://www.grit.com/daily-commute/Milling-Your-Own-Lumber-Granbergs-Alaskan-Mill-Makes-It-Easy.aspx


----------

